# Macedonian: After/before I came/ate...



## cr00mz

Hello

I want to know how would some of these sentences be translated to Macedonian. In English (and Swedish too) with the words before/after you can use the simple past.

After I ate I went to bed. 
I went to bed before I ate.
Before I came home...

Posle/Po jadev (Pred dojdov) does not sound right. I tried using google translate but it give nothing right.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Christo Tamarin

cr00mz said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to know how would some of these sentences be translated to Macedonian. In English (and Swedish too) with the words before/after you can use the simple past.
> 
> After I ate I went to bed.
> I went to bed before I ate.
> Before I came home...
> 
> Posle/Po jadev (Pred dojdov) does not sound right. I tried using google translate but it give nothing right.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You thought in English which was wrong in this case. Please think in French:

Après le dîner, je me suis couché. 
Après *que* j'ai mangé, je me suis couché. 

По вечерата си легнав.
По тоа што jадев, си легнав.


----------



## Gnoj

Christo Tamarin said:


> По вечерата си легнав.
> По тоа што jадев, си легнав.



По вечерата си легнав.
Откако јадов си легнав.




cr00mz said:


> After I ate I went to bed.
> I went to bed before I ate.
> Before I came home...



Откако јадов си легнав.
Си легнав пред да јадам.
Пред да дојдам дома...


----------



## iobyo

Gnoj said:


> Откако јадов*,* си легнав.
> Си легнав пред да јадам.
> Пред да дојдам дома...



Just confirming.


----------



## cr00mz

Follow up question.

Пред да дојдам дома, to me sounds like "Before I come home". Which is different from "Before I came home". The first one has has a future tense perspective to it, in that you imagine or think what you *will* do before you come home. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Gnoj

Things aren't like that in Macedonian. Think of "пред да дојдам" as "before (me) coming home".

Ќе купам пуканки пред да дојдам дома = I'll buy some popcorn before I come home = I'll buy some popcorn before coming home
Купив пуканки пред да дојдам дома = I bought some popcorn before I came home = I bought some popcorn before coming home


----------



## cr00mz

Would this be correct?

Ќе купам пуканки откако да дојдам дома / (откако да добиам пари)

Купив пуканки откако дојдов дома. / (откако добив пари)


----------



## Gnoj

Not quite.
Ќе купам пуканки откако *ќе* дојдам дома.

The second sentence is correct.


----------



## cr00mz

Can you say "otkako doagjam" - "after coming" instead of "otkako kje dojdam" - "after (I) will come"?


----------



## Gnoj

"Откако доаѓам" has a completely different meaning. It means "(ever) since I've been coming" or "since I've started coming/visiting...".
But you can say "штом дојдам".


----------



## cr00mz

@ Gnoj

Thanks for reply. Also perhaps a bit off topic, but is it possible to use present but meaning future things, like in English? "Tomorrow I am coming home..." something something. "утре доаѓам дома" or must it be "утре ќе дојдам"?


----------



## Gnoj

cr00mz said:


> @ Gnoj
> 
> Thanks for reply. Also perhaps a bit off topic, but is it possible to use present but meaning future things, like in English? "Tomorrow I am coming home..." something something. "утре доаѓам дома" or must it be "утре ќе дојдам"?



Yes, you can use "утре доаѓам" instead of "утре ќе дојдам", just like in English.


----------



## cr00mz

Another question on this topic, is it possible to say по јадење отидов... and something something. It is a direct translation of "after eating", or does it have some other meaning?


----------



## 123xyz

It should be "по јадењето", with a definite article, but otherwise, yes, and it means "after eating".
Otherwise, "отидов по јадење" in fact means "I went to get food" and the "по" doesn't indicate a temporal relationship; rather, it indicates purpose. I suppose you weren't referring to this usage with your example.

P.S. In the example sentences above where it says "јадов", that should be "јадев".


----------



## cr00mz

Then I wonder, what is the difference between по јадењето and Откако јадев?


----------

